# Nasse Wurzeln, schmieriege Steine



## gewitterBiker (26. März 2010)

Hi. Ich tue mich auch nach Jahren noch saumäßig schwer mit nassen Wurzeln und Steinen. Vor allem im steilen Bergab sagt mir mein Innerstes: Alter, das wird rutschig, dich hauts gleich hin.
Und mein Innerstes hatte auch schon ab und an recht. 
Trails, die im Trockenen durchweg fahrbar sind werden plötzlich mit ein wenig Regen für mich zu unfahrbaren Monstern. Vor allem bei Wegrutschen des Vorderrads bekomme ich immer ein eher ungutes Gefühl und oft kann ich es auch nicht mehr einfangen.
Ich hab schon oft gedacht: schneller drüber, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert? Sind die Reifen das Problem (fahre hauptsächlich NobbyNic und habe auch Fat Alberts probiert)?
Was macht ihr dagegen?


----------



## jan84 (26. März 2010)

Je mehr Reifen je weniger Rutsch. Sprich, mit nem weichen DH Reifen gehts natürlich besser als mit nem leichten Reifen der eigentlich nur für die Waage taugt. Aber ich vermute der Grund für deine Probleme ist eher die Fahrtechnik. 

Von der Linie her solltest du, soweit es möglich ist, immer möglichst rechtwinklig auf größere Steine/Wurzeln auffahren. Das Bike nicht zu verkrampft halten sonder locker unter sich arbeiten lassen (ist eine Vorraussetzung dafür dass "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert"). Gerade im nassen solltest du nicht versuchen das Bike in eine bestimmte Linie zu zwingen. 

Wegrutschen Vorderrad. In welcher Körperhaltung fährst du? Gewicht eher vorne oder hinten?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (26. März 2010)

Das Problem gibt es im Prinzip mit jedem Reifen, je nachdem wie rutschig der Untergrund ist. Ein fetter DH-Matschreifen braucht dafür dann viel Gefälle und bodenlosen Matsch, aber er rutscht dann auch irgendwann weg.

Jan84 hat schon einige wichtige Tipps gegeben. Dieser Spruch Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit ist nicht ganz falsch, ich würde hier aber eher sagen: Wenig bremsen bringt Sicherheit. Man muss sich angewöhnen gerade auf besonders rutschigen Stellen am besten gar nicht zu bremsen, da sich dann die Seitenführung des Reifens reduziert (oder beim Blockiern Null wird). 

Die Linie wähle ich dann so, dass ich nur an Stellen bremse, an denen der Boden entsprechend griffig aussieht, oder an denen ein möglicherweise wegrutschende Reifen durch die Bodengegebenheit aufgefangen wird, z.B. kleiner natürlicher Anlieger o.ä.


----------



## gewitterBiker (26. März 2010)

Ich fahre eigentlich sehr weit mit Oberkörper nach hinten. Im Trockenen habe ich es auch ganz gut drauf den Oberkörper nicht zu sehr nach hinten zu verlagern, damit der Grip auf dem Vorderrad nicht abreißt, im Nassen gelingt es mir nicht so recht. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das nicht verkrampft sein einen deutlichen Schub bringen würde, da ich tatsächlich versuche jedes Mini-Wegrutschen sofort auszugleichen, was meistens kontraproduktiv ist. Klingt logisch, werde ich versuchen zu trainieren. 
Noch andere Tipps?


----------



## Büscherammler (26. März 2010)

Im Nassen nicht zuviel bremsen, bzw. nur an dafür geeigneten Stellen. 
Nasse Wurzeln sind hierfür zum Beispiel ungeeignet 

Den anderen Punkt hast du selber angesprochen. Nicht soweit das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern, das das Vorderrad kein Grip mehr hat.
Das sieht man sooft, das Leute auf dem Hinterreifen sitzen und das Rad mit ihnen fährt und nicht andersherum. 
Man kann auch mit Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagert relativ zentral über dem Rad stehen, hilft ungemein kontrolliert zu fahren.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

Dicke Reifen, weing bremsen.... Gewicht schön in der Mitte halten  klappt zu 80%


----------



## Der Toni (26. März 2010)

ganz wichtig: Luftdruck
3bar    - nasse Wurzel - auf die Fresse
1,8bar - nasse Wurzel  - Lächeln auf den Lippen


----------



## Kettenglied (26. März 2010)

Zu den oben genannten Dingen:

- Nicht soviel nachdenken . Weil dann wird man zaghaft und dann gehts garantiert schief.

Wenn man merkt das man rutscht -> Bremse AUF! Das ist so eine Sache die man sich u.U. aber erst ins Hirn prügeln muß.

Ich fahre im Sommer einen Maxxis Minion DH 42st als Vorderreifen und hinten entweder einen 60er Minion oder einen Ardent. Mit den Drücken muß man ein wenig spielen. Das Fahrergewicht spielt da ja auch noch eine Rolle. Mit den FatAlberts bin ich nicht so recht klar gekommen. Da war ich im Vergleich zu den Minions nur am Rutschen. FA + nasse Wurzeln -> zumindest für mich ein No-Go.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ganz wichtig: Luftdruck
> 3bar    - nasse Wurzel - auf die Fresse
> 1,8bar - nasse Wurzel  - Lächeln auf den Lippen



Auch gut


----------



## tombrider (26. März 2010)

Klar passiert das bei jedem Reifen irgendwann, aber der Nobby ist schon recht digital: Haftet oder haftet nicht. Der Übergang kommt recht plötzlich. Der Fat Albert ist da schon besser. Kann aber mit solchen Reifen wie dem Maxxis Highroller 60a nicht mithalten. Wenn man wenig Asphalt fährt, kann man vorne problemlos den Highroller nehmen, er hat im Gelände vorne nicht mehr Rollwiderstand.
Dennoch ist bei nassem Holz auch hier die Grenze früh erreicht. Besser sind hier zwar Reifen mit einer besonders weichen Gummimischung (42a, GG, Stick-E), aber die verschleißen schnell und kosten selbst vorne ordentlich Kraft. Alles andere wurde schon gesagt.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Klar passiert das bei jedem Reifen irgendwann, aber der Nobby ist schon recht digital: Haftet oder haftet nicht. Der Übergang kommt recht plötzlich. Der Fat Albert ist da schon besser. Kann aber mit solchen Reifen wie dem Maxxis Highroller 60a nicht mithalten. Wenn man wenig Asphalt fährt, kann man vorne problemlos den Highroller nehmen, er hat im Gelände vorne nicht mehr Rollwiderstand.
> Dennoch ist bei nassem Holz auch hier die Grenze früh erreicht. Besser sind hier zwar Reifen mit einer besonders weichen Gummimischung (42a, GG, Stick-E), aber die verschleißen schnell und kosten selbst vorne ordentlich Kraft. Alles andere wurde schon gesagt.



Das stimmt mit dem Nobby... so hab ich mir die Hüfte geprellt... 

Benutze grad den Mountain King 2,4. Wie findet Ihr den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (26. März 2010)

Ich habe den MK letztes Wochenende endlich mal probefahren können. Mein Eindruck deckt sich soweit mit allem, was ich über ihn gehört und gelesen habe: Ein Reifen mit einem sehr begrenzten Einsatzgebiet. Auf Asphalt läuft er keineswegs leicht (32 Watt im Normtest), hat so gesehen wenig Grip auf lockerem Untergrund oder in tiefem Schlamm. Der Fat Albert Evo braucht nur 30 Watt und ist trotzdem in schwerem Gelände deutlich besser! Immerhin läuft der MK gegenüber dem FA auf der Schotterstraße spürbar leichter und die Black Chili ist bei nassen, glatten Flächen wirklich beeindruckend! Der MK ist in der Protection-Version kaum leichter als der FA, aber dennoch deutlich pannenanfälliger. Die Lebensdauer soll ähnlich schlecht sein wie beim FA Evo.
Mein Fazit: Wenn ich einen leicht laufenden Reifen suche, würde ich eher den Rocket Ron nehmen. Wenn ich ins Gelände will, dann den Fat Albert Evo.


----------



## Schildbürger (26. März 2010)

Den Mountain King 2,4 Protection fahre ich im Moment vorne, mit 2bar bei 88Kg Lebendgewicht. 
Bisher keinerlei Unsicherheiten damit gehabt. Davor hatte ich den in 2,2".
Edit: Im Sommer mache ich die Fat Albert drauf.

Aber noch etwas zum eigentlichen Thema.
Lehmboden!
Bei uns gibt es eine Gegend in der die Wege lehmig sind.
Im Sommer bei Trockenheit super zu fahren.
Wenn es nass ist sind die mehr oder weniger rutschig. 
Da passiert es dann das man den Weg runterrutscht ohne das der Reifen greifen kann,
dann kann es auch passieren das man einen Haufen Laub vor den Reifen runterschiebt.
Und dann kurz die Bremse lösen kostet Überwindung.

Das Highlight gab es für mich im Januar 2009, ich fuhr einen Weg hoch um dann einen Trail runter zu fahren. Oben angekommen lag ich schneller da als ich denken konnte. Warum? Es schien die Sonne oben auf den Boden und der war da leicht angetaut.
Das war dann so glatt das man kaum wieder aufstehen konnte.

Da fällt mir ein, das wäre dort der Härtetest für die MKs, da fahre ich mal hin.


----------



## thomas.h (26. März 2010)

Ich fahre nun den Minion vorn, weil mein Kollege am selben Fels Grip hatte, meine Betty aber abflutschte...
Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, ja. Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn du nicht in die Falllinie fahren kannst. Einen Weg, der viele, schräge Steine, vielleicht sogar mit Moos, hat, wird dein Vorderrad abwerfen. Ob du willst oder nicht.

Die ideale Trainingsmethode hast du aber leider versäumt: Schnee. Er gibt dir ein Gefühl, dass du auch mit rutschendem Vorderrad noch fahren kannst. Macht dich übrigens auch bei loosem Geröll sicherer.


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. März 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ganz wichtig: Luftdruck
> 3bar    - nasse Wurzel - auf die Fresse
> 1,8bar - nasse Wurzel  - Lächeln auf den Lippen


so isses. daher auch die dicken reifen. ein dicker reifen ist bei gleichem druck zwar auch nicht viel griffiger als ein schmaler, dafür kann man ihn mit weniger druck fahren, ohne auf durchschlagschutz verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (27. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für all die Tipps!
Trotzdem muss man doch am Ende sagen: auch für Top-Techniker ist ein schon im Trockenen schwieriger Trail im Nassen manchmal unfahrbar, oder nicht?
Wie ihr ja auch schon schreibt: manchmal kann man einfach nicht schneller, man kann nicht einfach nicht nicht bremsen oder das Vorderrad rutscht trotz aller Gewichtsverlagerung und ohne Bremseinsatz trotzdem weg. Ich denke, wichtig ist die Grenze eben auch im Nassen nach den eigenen Möglichkeiten möglichst weit zu verschieben.
So, heute regnet es, die Trails warten


----------



## flyingscot (27. März 2010)

Hier ein Beispiel für einen Weg im Harz, der im trockenen schon sehr schwierig ist (stellenweise S3-S4). Im nassen hielt ich ihn immer für unfahrbar, bis ich das gesehen hatte:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube- Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (27. März 2010)

schon krass! Seine Reifen scheinen aber zu kleben auf dem Untergrund. Das kann nicht allein Fahrtechnik sein, oder doch?


----------



## flyingscot (27. März 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> schon krass! Seine Reifen scheinen aber zu kleben auf dem Untergrund. Das kann nicht allein Fahrtechnik sein, oder doch?



Die Maxxis Swampthing (ich vermute in der weichen 42er Mischung) sind schon angeraten, um den das bei Nässe zu fahren. Aber ohne die Fahrtechnik nutzt das gar nix, der Trail ist sehr verblockt und hat kaum Gefälle. Man muss sich also auch noch um das Pedalieren kümmern, ohne aufzusetzen. Die Bremsen hört man ja ganz gut jaulen, wenn er bremst: sehr selten und definiert.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2010)

Ich dachte immer, der Magdeburger Weg ist nie trocken. Hab ich zumindest nie erlebt. Die S3 Stelle ist aber nicht deshalb schwierig, weil sie feucht ist - das ist ziemlich egal (ich bin sie noch nicht gefahren). 

Wer bei feuchtem Untergrund im Wald mit Nobbynics, Conti Diesel oder ähnlichen Trockenreifen unterwegs ist, dem gehörts nicht anders. Zumindest vorne sollte immer eine weiche Mischung drauf, egal welches Reifenmodell. 

Davon abgesehen fährt man auf rutschigem Untergrund (ob Eis, nasse Steine oder Wurzeln) immer zügig balanciert drüber und bremst halt da wo Grip ist. 
Das merkt man dann schon...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (27. März 2010)

Welche Reifen sind den spezielle Nassreifen?


----------



## tombrider (27. März 2010)

Zunächst mal ist bei nassen, glatten Flächen wie oben erwähnt eine besonders weiche Gummimischung sinnvoll. Kommt klebriger Matsch dazu, dann müssen die Stollen weiter auseinanderstehen, damit sich der Reifen nicht zusetzt. Solche Reifen sind dann aber bei Trockenheit sehr anstrengend zu fahren. Was im Einzelfall sinnvoll ist, muß man gründlich überlegen: Echte Schlammreifen wie z.B. der Maxxis Wetscream bringen auf hartem Untergrund wenig Auflagefläche und wenig Profilkanten auf den Boden.


----------



## Xexano (27. März 2010)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Die ganze Theorie ist schön und gut, aber man kriegt das Gefühl für nasse Böden nur durch üben üben und nochmals üben. Zuviel Theorie bringt die Gefahr, dass man beim Fahren dann zuviel nachdenkt...

Einfach nur ein paar Sachen beachten, die vereinfachen einem das Fahren:

- besonders auffällig bei Wurzeln: Desto schräger man an eine Wurzel rankommt, desto eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man Grip verliert. Senkrecht zufahren erhöht den Grip ungemein. (Aber es heißt nicht, dass man gleich bei einem Winkel von 30° abschmiert, alles eine Gefühls- u. Situationssache)
- Zentral im Bike stehen, nicht zu weit hinten oder vorne, nicht zu verkrampft sitzen, aber immer schön Kontakt mit dem Bike halten (im Schneidi Video ab 0:54 sieht man wie er locker aber kontrolliert das Bike unter sich arbeiten lässt)
- natürlich erhöhen gute Reifen den Grip ungemein. Dazu mal ein gutes Beispiel: Hätte ich in Portes du Soleil nicht die Michelin DH Mud am Vortag (ich hatte es im Urin) aufgezogen, sondern wäre weiter mit den Minions DH gefahren, hätte ich die  Champéry WC Strecke bei starkem Nieselregen auch so wie meine Mitfahrer zu 70% mit dem Po absolviert und nicht mit dem Bike.
- wenn man denkt, man rutscht ab, dann rutscht man ab. Fängt dein Hirn an, Alarm zu läuten, sollte man eher mal absteigen. Es ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen! Dafür einfach an anderer Stelle nochmal probieren und üben!
- Hinfallen gehört auch mal dazu!  Daher nicht unbedingt im Harzer Steinfeld anfangen zu üben! 


Nochwas: Da sich manche gefragt haben, welche Reifen die besten Reifen für Nässe wären: Da muss man verschiedene Aspekte beachten. Ist es auf einem DH/FR Bike oder eher auf einem AM/CC Bike? Außerdem: Wie ist der Untergrund. Es ist schon ein gravierender Unterschied ob der Boden weich, moosig, schlammig, wiesig oder eher steinig, hart, wurzelig ist. Bei Ersterem sollte man Reifen mit hohem Profil a.la. Michelin DH Mud oder Maxxis Wetscream nehmen. Diese Reifen BOHREN sich in den weichen Boden und haben eine ausgezeichnete Säuberungsfunktion. Bei steinigem Gelände hingegen logischerweise weniger Profiltiefe, aber dafür eine weichere Mischung. Bsp. wären Swampthings... oder HighRollers mit 42a Mischung. 
Die Beispielsreifen sind natürlich aber nur für DH/FR gedacht. Bei CC/AM-Feilen muss man natürlich bedenken, dass die genannten Reifen oft (zu)viel Rollwiderstand haben. Hier gilt aber auch: Je nach Untergrund zu anderen Reifen greifen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (27. März 2010)

Hat schon was gebracht heute. Habe das Bike viel lockerer gehalten und schwupps: wie die letzten Male auch ist der Reifen in die ausgefahrenen Rinnen gerutscht. Aber anders als die letzten Male habe ich das Bike, wie ihr so schön sagt "arbeiten lassen", anstatt irgendwie zu versuchen gegenzusteuern. Es ging schon wesentlich besser. 

Zu den Reifen: ich fahre Tour/AM und kann einfach nicht je nach Wetterlage andere Reifen aufziehen. Naja, ich könnte schon aber das wäre selbst mir (der im Winter jeden zweiten Tag von Spikes auf nicht Spikes gewechselt hat) zu viel. Klar: im Frühjahr eher was weiches wäre vielleicht nicht mal verkehrt. Aber spätestens beim nächsten Alpencross wird mir es ja nichts helfen, wenn ich zwar auf HighRollers mir 42a Mischung alles runterkäme aber mit den aufgezogenen Nobbys keine Erfahrung gesammelt habe. Deswegen muss ich einfach weiter mit Nobbys üben. Wenn es dann garnicht geht, dann gehts halt nicht


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2010)

Zum Thema Reifenwahl, kennt jemand den Dirty Dan? http://www.mtb-forum.eu/schwalbe-dirty-dan-neuer-downhill-matscheifen-von-schwalbe-t-2562-1.html
Ich hab den Reifen gestern aufgezogen gesehen und war begeistert! Der Reifen hat enorm tiefe Stollen mit großem Zwischenraum.
Dummerweise war es ein unbenutzer Reifen, so dass der Besitzer noch keinen Erfahrungswert hatte...


----------



## Deleted 140574 (28. März 2010)

Zu Reifen wurde glaub so ziemlich alles gesagt.

Hab noch nen Tip zu dem "Nachdenk-Fahrtechnik-Part". 
Mir gings da auch so, dass ich immer recht zögerlich war und so. Dadurch hab ich mich automatisch verkrampft, worunter wiederum die Fahrtechnik leidet. Und schon lag ich am Boden, was sich auf meine Gedanken eher negativ auswirkte! So nach dem Prinzip Teufelskreis.
Abhilfe hab ich mir geschafft, indem ich mich mit Protektoren vollgepackt hab, bei richtig schönem Sauwetter in den Wald bin und dort rumgeheizt. Dabei immer schön an die Protektoren denken, "wenns mich schmeißt bin ich ja eingepackt;-)".
Hat mir persönlich sehr geholfen! Jetzt bin ich da nahezu genauso gechillt unterwegs wie wenns trocken is. Finds im Matsch teilweise sogar noch spannender und lustiger wie unter normalen Konditionen!


----------



## cycleman (1. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich meinem Vorredner anschliessen. Probiers mal mit Protektoren. Die nehmen die Angst vor Stürzen. Dann bleibst du lockerer auf dem Rad und kannst das Bike schön unter dir arbeiten lassen. Wenn du dann genug Übung hast, fährst du die gleichen Stellen ohne Protektoren. 
Du wirst sehen, es hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (3. April 2010)

PeterGriffin schrieb:


> Zu Reifen wurde glaub so ziemlich alles gesagt.
> 
> Hab noch nen Tip zu dem "Nachdenk-Fahrtechnik-Part".
> Mir gings da auch so, dass ich immer recht zögerlich war und so. Dadurch hab ich mich automatisch verkrampft, worunter wiederum die Fahrtechnik leidet. Und schon lag ich am Boden, was sich auf meine Gedanken eher negativ auswirkte! So nach dem Prinzip Teufelskreis.
> ...



hast du auch nen Oberkörper/Brustpanzer an???


----------



## Mightier (3. April 2010)

also mein tipp ist bei passagen mit nassen wurzeln/steinen lasse ich das rad unter mir "machen was es will" das heißt bremse loslassen und nicht gleich beim rutschen gegenlenken sondern rutschen lassen und gerade halten ...
iwie schwer zu erklären aber des schaut dann so aus dass es des rad hin und her haut aber nicht durch falsches gewichtsverlagern und gegenlenken unter dir wegrutscht.


----------



## Deleted 140574 (3. April 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> hast du auch nen Oberkörper/Brustpanzer an???



ja, die aussault pressure suite von 661


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (3. April 2010)

Danke Peter 

Sieht gut aus.... und Preis ist auch interessant.


----------



## Mightier (3. April 2010)

den 661 will ich mir auch holen.. ist der angenehm zu tragen?


----------



## thesse (3. April 2010)

Hab den 661 "Panzer" auch und bin damit sowohl jetzt im Winter als auch im Sommer auf Palma gut gefahren; nicht zu eng/warm, relativ viel Bewegungsfreiheit und auch gut für die "Psyche"


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. April 2010)

Mit Steinen hab ich so garkeine Probleme. Wurzeln hingegen können verdammt tricky sein.

ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor könnte das Rad selbst sein. CC-fahrer dürften in der Regel mehr Probleme als Endurofahrer haben (dies aber mal aussen vor). Auch die Reifen sollten mal keine Erwähnung finden.

Wenn ich unterwegs bin und auf Wurzelpassagen stosse, versuche ich immer den geradesten Weg darüber zu finden. Selbst wenn sich ein "Pfad" darüber abzeichnet. Schwer zu erklären. Bei dem gezeigten Film z.B. werden eine Variante 1 und eine Variante 2 angezeigt. Für mich selbst fände ich die V1 geschmeidiger, weil sie gerade über das Hindernis führt. Meiner Ansicht nach wird´s schwieriger, wenn man viel rumlenken muss.
Ergo: Trails lesen. Auch mal das Vorderrad über ein Hindernis lupfen und das Hinterrad unbelastet drüberrollen lassen.

Grundsätzlich das Rad unter einem arbeiten lassen, Oberkörper möglichst immer über der Mitte halten (Kurbel), Pedale horizontal (habe schon so oft gesehen, dass Fahrer einen Fuss unten lassen. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Bei viel Kurvengefahre das kurvenäussere Pedal belasten. Und seeeehr kontrolliert die Bremsen betätigen. Bei Gefälle kann man durchaus mit Speed auf ein Hindernis zufahren, vorher auf eine angenehme Geschwindigkeit abbremsen um dann mit gelösten Bremsen das Hindernis zu überqueren.

-Kopfsache


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (3. April 2010)

thesse schrieb:


> Hab den 661 "Panzer" auch und bin damit sowohl jetzt im Winter als auch im Sommer auf Palma gut gefahren; nicht zu eng/warm, relativ viel Bewegungsfreiheit und auch gut für die "Psyche"



Cool... Danke für die Infos... Den probier ich mal


----------



## doppelter Wolf (3. April 2010)

und ganz wichtig nicht versuchen etwas über das Knie zu brechen, wollen doch alle wieder gesund zu hause ankommen.. und sich über die schöne Tour freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris.u (7. April 2010)

Wo wir grad beim Thema Reifen sind, weiß jemand wie der Conti Der Kaiser 2.5 so ist?? Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich mir einen Satz kaufen soll...


----------



## tombrider (8. April 2010)

Suchfunktion: Zum Kaiser findest Du schon einen Thread.


----------



## Mircwidu (8. April 2010)

um mal auf das Video zurück zu kommen.
Fahrtechnick macht sehr viel aus. Ich habe das glück gehabt schneidi schon Live in Action zu sehen *träum*

um es zu untermauern:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIvrPY-jIwE"]YouTube- Extreme Einrad-Abfahrt Zugspitze[/nomedia]
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375743

Um die eigene Unsicherheit zu verlieren einfach mal ein paar Reifen probieren bis man den persönlichen Liebling gefunden hat und ein paar knie und ellbogen Protektoren.

Macht extrem viel aus. Man fährt entspanter und das rad läuft ruhiger.

Gruß


----------

